
IE NetRenderer - Browser Compatibility Check - sant0sk1
http://ipinfo.info/netrenderer/
======
pj
Very nice. I like the real-time-ness of it. Still though, I prefer
<http://browsershots.org> because it has more browsers and they take a full
length screen shot.

------
geuis
Tested it on a few sites and it appears to be close to real-time. Still sucks
that there isn't an easy way to do these browser-shot type of tools with sites
that aren't live on a url somewhere though. Not much to be done about it I
suppose.

~~~
rams
You mean sites that have not been publicly launched yet ? As the other comment
points out you can install the browsershots code - it's open source. It has a
stand-alone mode which doesn't even require you to install the server. Contact
me off-line if you require any help in setting up the browsershots.

